# First Light



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2012)

The morning after the snow storm as seen through my windows.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, looks like tons of snow !!!! Is it cold enough for that white thing to last ? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2012)

It's hovering around 0°C then it will go down to minus 12 or so tonight, wich means I might have to shake the snow off some of these evergreen shrubs. Plus opening the entry way with the snowblower. I've got my work cut out for today. It's beautiful though.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2012)

So that's where all the snow went. We were supposed to get hit hard but the storm fizzled out and we got mostly rain. :clap: We did get an about an inch last night though....more than what was predicted for 'the big storm'. 

It looks very pretty but I'm glad that you have it and not us. Beautiful photos as well.


----------



## Clark (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice view!
I like how the neighbor across the street planted the trees in rows. Easier to mow.

Wish the temps would drop here. One can see the ticks on the brush.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2012)

Clark said:


> Nice view!
> I like how the neighbor across the street planted the trees in rows. Easier to mow.
> 
> Wish the temps would drop here. One can see the ticks on the brush.




No mowing there in summer. There's a road between the first two rows of trees on the left and a river to the right. You can see the bridge over the river on the right.


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow....beautiful! 'Haven't had any scenes like that here this year. Crazy mild winter....not that I'm complaining about that!


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2012)

I really really really hope that the frost we had a few weeks ago was the last time that winter showed itself this year. I like winter, but for some reason not this year. I WANT SPRING!!!!

Lovely pictures though.


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty! But glad it's not here!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 25, 2012)

Jolie vue!


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 25, 2012)

This is how I like to appreciate winter in all its beauty... from photos. Gosh looks so cold! Brrr...


----------



## Gilda (Feb 25, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> This is how I like to appreciate winter in all its beauty... from photos. Gosh looks so cold! Brrr...



Ditto !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2012)

You sure you don't live in mid-Michigan???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes me cold!! Brrrr!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 26, 2012)

Heather said:


> Pretty! But glad it's not here!



Ditto!


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Shiva said:


> No mowing there in summer. There's a road between the first two rows of trees on the left and a river to the right. You can see the bridge over the river on the right.



Easier to plow.
hehe


----------



## koshki (Mar 1, 2012)

As much as I dislike going out in snow (the one situation where being in a wheelchair REALLY sucks), I love scenes like that, and have missed it this winter. We have not had a single snowfall that lasted a day, and hardly even covered the grass.

The title of your thread made me smile...we have some good friends who named their boat "First Light", after the wife. My DH was the first person to figure out that "First Light" was the more acceptable substitute for "The Crack Of Dawn" (her name!)


----------



## Shiva (Mar 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You sure you don't live in mid-Michigan???



I wish I did, Dot because I could visit you from time to time and see your beautiful flowers in your beautiful greenhouse.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 1, 2012)

koshki said:


> As much as I dislike going out in snow (the one situation where being in a wheelchair REALLY sucks), I love scenes like that, and have missed it this winter. We have not had a single snowfall that lasted a day, and hardly even covered the grass.
> 
> The title of your thread made me smile...we have some good friends who named their boat "First Light", after the wife. My DH was the first person to figure out that "First Light" was the more acceptable substitute for "The Crack Of Dawn" (her name!)



Interesting! 

For me it's all about the most beautiful part of the day. Watching the sun rise, in spring especially. The apple blosssoms, the moist and fragrant air, a little bit of low haze and bees by the millions buzzing around the flowers. What a beautiful world we have! :smitten:


----------



## koshki (Mar 1, 2012)

I love _being_ up at that time of day...but I hate _getting_ up!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> I wish I did, Dot because I could visit you from time to time and see your beautiful flowers in your beautiful greenhouse.


People can cross our borders -- it's just plants that can't. 

You are welcome to come visit anytime. Sincerely.


----------

